# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Krwawienie z odbytu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam 17 lat. Mam problem. Jakiś czas temu zauważyłam przy wypróżnianiu się krew w stolcu.Krew była świeża, jasnoczerwona. Wystraszyłam się i od razu spojrzałam na stolec. Na stolcu również była krew. Pomyślałam sobie, że to może nic takiego i przestałam się tym przejmować. Jednak jakieś 2 dni później zdarzyło się to samo.. Nie jest tak przy każdym wypróżnianiu, jednak zdarza się to coraz częściej. Dziś np. wypróżniłam się i znowu zauważyłam krew. Za każdym razem jak się podcierałam była krew. Tylko dzisiaj tak było, bo zwykle jak się podtarłam parę razy to krew zniknęła, wytarłam ją papierem, natomiast teraz była ciągle.  Po paru godzinach poszłam oddać mocz i przy podcieraniu specjalnie wytarłam odbyt żeby zobaczyć czy  jest krew,, No i niestety była. świeża , jasnoczerwona i nie było jej mało :Frown:  co to może być? Dzisiaj tylko trochę brzuch mnie boli, ale zwykle jest tak że tylko ta krew w stolcu. Co robić? iść do lekarza.. ok ale jak wyglądałyby badania potrzebne do zdiagnozowania? co to może być? PROSZĘ O POMOC.

----------


## Karaoke

Czy ta krew pojawia się gdy masz problem z wypróżnieniem ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ta krew pojawia się gdy masz problem z wypróżnieniem ?


Jako takich problemów z wypróżnieniem nie mam. Nie mam ani biegunki, ani zaparć.. 2 albo 3 dni temu miałam biegunkę, ale to jednorazowo. Wszystko byłoby ok gdyby nie ta krew.

----------


## Karaoke

Koniecznie skonsultuj się z lekarzem nie można lekceważyć takich objawów może to być np. choroba wrzodowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze jedno... Zauważyłam, że przy odbycie jest taka mała gulka... :-(

----------


## Gastrolog72

Jeśli chodzi o badania to najprawdopodobniej będzie to kolonoskopia/USG jamy brzusznej. A nie jest to krwawienie takie jak przy menstruacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak mam rozumieć czy nie jest takie jak przy menstruacji? Nie, raczej nie.. Krwawienie to nie jest aż tak obfite, i krew jest koloru jasnoczerwonego. Tej kolonoskopii się właśnie obawiałam..  :Frown:  Po weekendzie chyba się wybiorę do lekarza...

----------


## Gastrolog72

W takim razie niestety musisz udać się do lekarzy bo może to być jakaś choroba wrzodowa. Im szybciej tym lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedzi. aha. a czy choroba wrzodowa jest czymś poważnym? Można to spokojnie wyleczyć?

----------


## Gastrolog72

A właśnie lekarz może też zlecić gastroskopię bo to ona głównie wykrywa chorobę wrzodową...
Choroba wrzodowa jest groźna gdy dojdzie do perforacji wrzodu. 
W tej chorobie pierwsze skrzypce w leczeniu gra leczenie zakażenia Helicobacter pylori i stosowanie blokerów pompy protonowej i H2-blokerów. Pomocna też jest właściwa dieta.

----------


## Karaoke

Ta gulka o której teraz piszesz to mo wygląda na hemoroid. Spróbuj zastosować np. czopki/maść na hemoroidy ale jeśli po kilku dniach kuracji nic się nie zmieni koniecznie skonsultuj się z lekarzem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brzmi nieciekawie... No nic.. zostaje mi tylko udać się do lekarza. Wtedy się wszystko okaże. Dziękuję za informacje. POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Gastrolog72

Ale radzę jeszcze spróbować tego sposobu, o którym przedmówca/przedmówczyni pisze, bo mogą to być tylko hemoroidy. Nie ma co się martwić na zapas.  :Smile:  Będzie trzeba zrobić co będzie trzeba zrobić :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj, do  chwili obecnej nie ma krwi wogóle. Czy to normalne że raz jest a raz nie?

----------


## Karaoke

A ta gulka Ci zniknęła ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta gulka jest bardzo mało widoczna, ale wyczuwalna pod palcem...

----------


## Karaoke

To hemoroid - kup czopki/maść i powinno być ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj jest wtorek. Nic nie robiłam, żadnych maści nie używałam, żadnych czopków.. Wcześniej chyba trochę za bardzo się przejęłam.. Co do tej "gulki" to to jest prawie nie widoczne.. Od soboty nie było krwi w kale... Jedynie to brzuch troszeczkę czasem boli. Krew przestała lecieć. Moja mama namawia mnie żebym poszła do lekarza, ale ja sama nie wiem czy to jest sens. Od 3 dni jest spokój. Moja mama chce mnie na jutro umówić do lekarza. Uważacie że jest sens? Od 3 dni jest ok.

----------


## Karaoke

Pewnie że jest sens, zawsze wizyta w realu to lepsze wyjście niż internetowe przypuszczenia. Daj znać po wizycie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok a więc byłam u lekarza i kazała mi zrobić badania na krew utajoną w kale. Od jakiegoś czasu krew nie pojawia się wogóle.. Nawet na badaniach wyszło że nie ma krwi w kale, tej "utajonej". Ale żołądek czasem boli i to bardzo. Od paru dni mam też tak że dosłownie co chwilę mi się odbija. Nie chodzi o to, że jedzeniem, tylko po prostu takim powietrzem. Jutro idę z tymi wynikami do lekarza, powiedziała żeby przyjść nawet jak wyniki będą ok. Nie rozumiem czegoś. Na początku krew w kale, co wskazywałoby na np.problemy z jelitami, a teraz coś z żołądkiem. ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Karaoke" prosił abym dała znać po wizycie u lekarza. A więc lekarz rodzinny dał mi skierowanie na Gastroskopię i kolonoskopię...;/   Kolonoskopię przez tą krew w kale, a gastroskopię przez to że żołądek długi czas mnie boli. Lekarka moja powiedziała ze to prawdopodobnie wrzody. Zapytała czy z rodziny ktoś na to chorował. Ma to jakiś związek? Nie wiem.to jest jakieś dziedziczne czy co? Aha jeszcze jedno moje pytanie. Jak się przygotować do Gastroskopii?Co jeść dzień przed zabiegiem? Ile to trwa?

----------

